# John, meet Marco. Marco, meet Javier. Javier, meet John.



## RiffWraith (Sep 23, 2009)

*WOW*


----------



## Niah (Sep 23, 2009)

Riff, stop ruining music for us


----------



## stevenson-again (Sep 24, 2009)

that is pretty funny. sadly, you could have included me several times in there.

sadder still - that bastard riff works. 2 hours before the deadline, a cue to write, no sleep for 48 hours. whaddya gonna do?

dah-dah-dah dah-dah-dah etc etc etc.......


----------



## RiffWraith (Sep 24, 2009)

Niah @ Thu Sep 24 said:


> Riff, stop ruining music for us



Oops sorry...I will never do that again!  



Lpp @ Thu Sep 24 said:


> Come on... these are cliches, they don´t count. It´s like taking every score, that features a C maj harp-gliss and call them stolen :mrgreen:



Doesn't count? Of course they do. I am not saying that anyone ripped anyone here, but uh....

And you can not compasre this to a harp gliss. What I posted has both rhythmic and melodic structure to it.

Cheers.


----------



## lux (Sep 24, 2009)

its a natural minor triad with an added 6. And it is played vertically note after note.

copyrighting arpeggios could be a good idea. I'm considering getting my hands on the Cmaj7 arpeggio. 

C-E-G-B as Luca's signature...awwwww

Luca


----------



## germancomponist (Sep 24, 2009)

Haha. :-D


----------



## Waywyn (Sep 24, 2009)

Actually I thought about patenting the 4/4 basic drum groove ... bumm bash bumm bash ... would be a good idea, no?


----------



## lux (Sep 24, 2009)

too late just got it. With and without clap on the snare.

i've left alone 7/8 classic seventies progressive drum stuff. Who give a shit about those?


----------



## Waywyn (Sep 24, 2009)

lux @ Thu Sep 24 said:


> too late just got it. With and without clap on the snare.
> 
> i've left alone 7/8 classic seventies progressive drum stuff. Who give a shit about those?



Damn, all good rock and pop tunes will now be done only by Luca :D
Maybe I have more luck with two note arps on clean guitar with a tad of delay, so I will write all great pop tunes with Luca then :D


----------



## Ashermusic (Sep 24, 2009)

RiffWraith @ Wed Sep 23 said:


> *WOW*



Hysterical.


----------



## germancomponist (Sep 24, 2009)

But the triangle tremolo is mine. :-D


----------



## Mr Greg G (Sep 24, 2009)

RiffWraith @ Thu Sep 24 said:


> Niah @ Thu Sep 24 said:
> 
> 
> > Riff, stop ruining music for us
> ...



You forgot Philip Glass:

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=s2A7nhjdbA8 :mrgreen:


----------



## bryla (Sep 25, 2009)

Btw: I have patented the II-V-I!


----------



## Stevie (Sep 27, 2009)

I'm pretty sure I heard this in Matrix as well.
It's just a scoring device, I would't pay too much attention on it. In filmmusic it's way harder to create something completely new.


----------



## germancomponist (Sep 27, 2009)

Well said! 

Think about the 1000000 pieces sounding like Hans Zimmer. Or the trailer music... .


----------



## TheoKrueger (Sep 27, 2009)

Hehe, spot on!


----------



## Waywyn (Sep 27, 2009)

It's fairly simple .... keep in mind that there are just 12 notes and that ALL rhythms are based on either 1 or 2. That's it.

I know someone can try to be fresh, but if you think about all the tunes on the world you can be sure that "your oh so special and unique melody" already exists about 1.000 times around the globe. Someone somewhere already had the same idea you had.

Besides all that I think you really have to see the WHOLE THING.
Almost EVERBODY in pop uses 4/4, everybody in blues does I - IV - V, the same with other styles such as jazz (II - V - I) etc.
Then you got common guitar licks EVERYBODY uses, you got common bass licks and groove (think about slap in funk). The same about every other instrument on the world. What about Sitar strums? You almost hear those in EVERY indian tune? Stolen? No, just a common pattern.

I would say invest your energies in creating some EMOTIONAL music, rather than playing musical police and try to hand out tickets to all kinds of composers!!



Sorry but I have to add this:
Think about sex. You are in bed with your girl, you are right on it and suddenly you say: "HA, my ex girlfriend and the one before, and the one before almost did the same thing you are doing right now!!" ... I mean WTF?


----------



## mf (Sep 27, 2009)

Waywyn @ Sun Sep 27 said:


> WTF?


Good question.


----------



## cc64 (Sep 27, 2009)

Waywyn @ Sun Sep 27 said:


> Sorry but I have to add this:
> Think about sex. You are in bed with your girl, you are right on it and suddenly you say: "HA, my ex girlfriend and the one before, and the one before almost did the same thing you are doing right now!!" ... I mean WTF?



Or even worse, She says her ex-girlfriend and the ones before all did the same thing...wich would obviously mean that she's always attracted to plagiarising composers.

CC


----------



## Stevie (Sep 27, 2009)

Hahaha, Waywyn,

I can only agree on everything you said. So true.
And I really hope sex doesn't get patented.
Imagine Bill Clinton was the only one being allowed to have a....WOOPS!


----------



## lux (Sep 27, 2009)

Waywyn @ Sun Sep 27 said:


> Stolen? No, just a common pattern.



Seriously speaking, thats mostly the point.

As a guitar player i always use patterns. Every player does. And some are just arpeggios, like the mentioned example. 

Including arpeggios in your own playing is the basis of every musician learning and composing process. Playing arpeggios in a plain fashion during a piece can be, and more often is, just one of the many pieces an artist has to build a whole musical image. That includes arpeggios, scales, chords, noises and stuff. The greates Jazz, Rock, Blues, Electronic, Ethnic artists use to include basic patterns in their own playing.


----------



## rJames (Sep 27, 2009)

Waywyn @ Sun Sep 27 said:


> . You are in bed with your girl, you are right on it and suddenly you say: "HA, my ex girlfriend and the one before, and the one before almost did the same thing you are doing right now!!" ... I mean WTF?



This would not be advised! Do not try this at home. Only a licensed professional should say something like this during sex.

But back on topic. I once heard a talk by a guy who was head of legal for Warner Bros (I think it was). He made the point that when you multiply the possibilities of going from one note (every melody starts that way) to any one of 12 possibilities (you could repeat the first note) and then moving on to another of 12 possibilities...varying the length of the notes in any one of numerous ways, and then adding rests in any number of ways...the possibilities of a new and unique tune are almost infinite; even when writing a short melody.

Just don't use that 4 on the floor thing cause I hear Luca aggressively defends his copyright on that form.


----------



## Waywyn (Sep 27, 2009)

re-peat @ Sun Sep 27 said:


> Stevie @ Sun Sep 27 said:
> 
> 
> > Hahaha, Waywyn, I can only agree on everything you said. So true.(...)
> ...



I didn't try to reduce music to those basic elements not to say that there are no fresh ideas ... definitely not!

What I was trying to say, if one composer shows a track to ten other composers and he/she is stating that his/her piece has a unique melody/rhythmic pattern/arpeggio or whatever ... at least 5 of those composers know a track with either a similar or exactly the same thing going on, while there is at least one composer among those ten who finds even more than one example.

I am not trying to reduce music here and we definitely have lots of options getting fresh music done, BUT technically speaking not every composer on the world only writes one song ...

Do that little math example by assuming just a few facts.
Assuming there are 1000.000 professional composers/bands every year working on this world. Everyone writes at least 10 tracks in one year. In my example we just take the last 100 years of people writing songs.

So we got 1000.000x10x100 = 1.000.000.000
This is one billion tracks written in the last 100 years and there is no chance thatsome stuff sounds exactly the same or if not you find an element in every song which has been use in another one?

Now we all know that those numbers I used in my example are really way way bigger.

All I am trying to say is that of course we (or most of use since I have to agree with repeat that there are a lot of lamers around ) try to be unique, fresh and individual, but someone would ALWAYS find an element of a track which has been used before somewhere, by someone in a way.

I told this one before but back then to my band times we wrote a song we thought this would be a killer song and definitely a Nr. 1 hit ... a few days later almost exactly the same song has been released by Nickleback then ("Remind me"). It just happens if you want or not


----------



## Olias (Sep 28, 2009)

http://www.dailyhaggis.com/2003/07/16/metallica-sues-band-over-chord-use-hoax/ (http://www.dailyhaggis.com/2003/07/16/m ... -use-hoax/)


----------



## Stevie (Sep 28, 2009)

re-peat @ Sun Sep 27 said:


> Actually, I firmly disagree with _everything_ that Alex said.



I think I understand Alex' comment in a different way. He didn't mean to say, 
that everything re-peats (ha ha ha) itself, but that there are certain patterns
or stylistics that make a style of music. It's all about how you combine them together. 
And... show me that tune where no one will comment:
"Oh this reminds me of..."


----------



## choc0thrax (Sep 28, 2009)

Waywyn @ Sun Sep 27 said:


> I told this one before but back then to my band times we wrote a song we thought this would be a killer song and definitely a Nr. 1 hit ... a few days later almost exactly the same song has been released by Nickleback then ("Remind me"). It just happens if you want or not



Dude you made music that sounds like Nickelback? Ouchhhh. o-[][]-o


----------



## Waywyn (Sep 29, 2009)

choc0thrax @ Tue Sep 29 said:


> Waywyn @ Sun Sep 27 said:
> 
> 
> > I told this one before but back then to my band times we wrote a song we thought this would be a killer song and definitely a Nr. 1 hit ... a few days later almost exactly the same song has been released by Nickleback then ("Remind me"). It just happens if you want or not
> ...



*LOL*


----------



## bryla (Sep 29, 2009)

When I was a young boy I composed a little melody. I only sang it to myself but did it for quite a while. After I stopped 3 months went by and a hit by a Swedish singer came where the verse was my melody!


----------

